# Feeling out of control



## Micbradl (Jul 17, 2019)

I have read many other posts here - thank you for all the answered questions! We have an 8 month old V named Lila. I am a SAHM of 5 kids, with the youngest being a high maintenance 2 year old. I am struggling with our dog and we are on the verge of rehoming her. We survived the shark attack phase (it was only directed at me and my 16 yo daughter) and I thought it was over. Yesterday at the dog park, she went from playing happily with another dog to jumping and biting another owner! It seemed completely out of the blue and it was nearly impossible to get her to settle. He was experienced with dogs, whereas I've only adopted adult dogs that needed little training, and was able to calm her somewhat. Then when I put a leash on her to take her to the car it happened again to me. My right forearm is completely bruised and sore from the bites. It was unnerving because my 2yo and 3yo were with me. I am responsible for 90% of her daily care. She has accepted my husband as a leader but not me. She will do anything for a treat, but looks to see if I have them on me before responding to a command. I am beyond frustrated and about ready to return her to the breeder. She is a great dog, but I don't feel I am able to give her what she needs, or that she just doesn't like me for some reason. 
Some of the details: 

- Our HOA has declined our request to put in any sort of fencing that wraps to the front of our home and our backyard is rustic and sloped, unfenceable within the parameters of the covenants. This means she is on lead outside unless we are at the dog park. (Sometimes 2-3 times daily). She usually does very well at the park! She loves to make doggy friends. 

-We have completed two training courses. She does very well with most commands for my husband, but listens about 40% of the time for me. 

-I swear she gets jealous when I have to attend to my kids. 

-She wants me to be with her 100% of the time, but only if she gets to dictate the activity. She will honestly take one of the kids' toys and lay on the ground in a play bow holding it in her mouth waiting for me to pay attention to her. If I turn my back on her when we are outside she digs uncontrollably. If I am watching she doesn't dig at all. 

-I am unable to walk her. I always have a stroller with me and she gets frustrated wanting to run and then jumps and bites me out of frustration because I won't let her run free through the neighborhood. I have had to call people to meet me on the street because I couldn't handle my stroller with the dog jumping and biting me. Numerous kind strangers have stopped to rescue me from my "aggressive" dog. 

-I have been in a state of heightened anxiety since we brought her home 6 months ago. I'm certain she senses this and it does not help the problem. 

-I try to work with her on training every single day. 

I was unsure about being able to handle a high energy dog before we got her. My husband was so excited to run with one though that my concerns kind of got lost in the debate. She clearly loves our family. My kids will be crushed if she leaves us, but biting a stranger was kind of a done deal for me. I think she could thrive if she had more room to run off leash and explore regularly, and had a family more suited to her natural needs. It pains me to think about giving up a dog who is so fantastic with my young kids! We have tried to give her the best home we can, good medical care, toys, quality food, etc., but I don't feel like it is working. Having said that, I have to know I've tried everything I can. What (other than a big fenced yard) could possibly help with the jumping and biting?


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

5 kids and a V puppy! Oh.Dear.! You need a trainer, fast. You need to get her out and off lead much more so she can burn off that energy. But given all the other understandable constraints in your hectic life, it might be best to consider rehoming her.


----------



## InTheNet (Jun 1, 2016)

we recently adopted an 10 month old/ now 1year.
she was in a very similar situation to what you are having. 


She has been perfect for us!


But she is walked /run off lead for 6 plus miles daily. Plus we have 5-6 acres under fence that she can chase and "fight" with our male. She is to tired to be bad.


Also, at around a year our male which we got as a puppy started to mellow out . (was still intact) We saw big changes in our male pup at 6months (sharkies ended) 1year not as hyper more mellow/ then around 18 months we could really start to enjoy him. He is now 3 and way to tired with the pup chasing him


try to hang on for a couple more months, also off lead runs.


----------

